# --Coronado Customs--Yuma Az



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*Coronado Customs in located in Yuma Az and is the SW distributor for Black Magic Hydraulics and CCE products.
We offer parts and service from full installs of hydraulics, air ride suspensions and basic automotive repair. We also offer chrome services for our customers at reseasonable rates. I believe in the products i sell and thats what i use in my own vehicles. No job to small or to big, PM me for quotes on parts or service, look out for the new addition to the team that will stay on top of parts sales.



*


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

My 98 Town Car built with Black Magic parts off the shelf.

.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Simple set up in a bubble caprice.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

The homie Jerry and his single pump street cutlass using Coronado Customs parts,


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Homie Chino's car after we did some rework and got him rolling again.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Yuma GT president with a full install done at Coronado Customs with BMH parts.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

GT 63 Impala with toyota axle conversion with BMH wishbone and driveline and billet carrier bearing built and installed at Coronado Customs.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Toyota axle converted and ready to go to chrome shop.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

G/body axle strapped up and ready for chrome.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Simple lil whammy set up for the GT 1st lady.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Another GT G/body getting some frame repairs and pumps and rack redo.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Simple lil redo on this G/body for United Dreams cc.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Simple full install on this 67 for Good Times cc using a Hi-jacker street kit.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice 64 that we had the oportunity to lay our hands on.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Out here in AZ this goes hand in hand.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Hydraulic set up installed here at Coronado Customs on the "Royal Flush".


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

"Lime Wire" stopped by for a lil work.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_Chrome Toyota/Impala conversion built in house._


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_A lil chrome on this G/body rear end ready to be shipped._


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Big body lowers capped/molded and chromed here at Coronado Customs.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Hit up Coronado Customs for your lowrider hopping dvd's.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Got Coils?


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

We can handle your cylinders needs.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

We got your cylinder accesories and power balls.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_PM FOR QUOTES I WILL POST MORE PICS LATER TONIGHT._


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Marzocchi gears in stock with the "Black Magic" upgrade touch.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:h5: look'n good homie.. keep up the good work


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

I got you covered on your solenoinds, accessories and chrome APEXER blocks.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Impala 2x3 trailing arms built in house, raw or chrome.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BMH Impala Y/bones and Wish bones in stock raw and chrome finish.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

10 switch pre wired boxes, Street and Carling switches in stock.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Coronado Customs chrome/street front & back kit in stock.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Coronado Customs chrome/street FBSS kit in stock.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Coronado Customs Hi/flow pumps in 3/4" or 1" ports.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Multi battery chargers and batteries in stock.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

CCE single and dual compressor multi tank kits in stock.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

CCE hydraulic kits in stock.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BMH kits in stock.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

More in stock parts.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Coronado Customs has you covered on Black Magic hydraulics from raw/chrome whammy tanks, raw finish/chrome LV Image dumps, Lincoln spoon kits, piston and bladder kits and silver bullet cylinders.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Hit us up Coronado Customs for your Impala drive shaft/carrier bearings, slip yokes and adjustable trailing arms.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah Coronado Customs carries a variety of dumps.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Air ride cups kits and shock kits in stock.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Mo pics


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Mo parts available.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Raw and chrome whammy kits ready to ship.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Raw and chrome adjustable arms ready to ship.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Coronado Customs has you covered on street/Presto hi/CCE comp motors.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Got chrome?


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

one axle ready to get strapped up and one ready to ship out.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Comp blocks for piston tanks and reg tanks in stock.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

More goodies to choose from.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :h5: look'n good homie.. keep up the good work



*Thank's playa, new year-fresh start...:nicoderm:*


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*--The first batch of the Marzocchi gears with all the correction done by Black Magic Hydraulics have landed. As most have heard by now BMH is now the new distributer for the Marzocchi gear. The gears that will be sold at Coronado Customs have had the full works done to them. The overlap tollerences have been machined and pressure port sleeves pressed in. NO need to go out and buy a new block. BMH has done all the work to save you the headache...#9 gears are currently on sale at $175 shipped and #11 & #13 are $235 shipped in the USA, PAY PAL ready.---







*


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Get them while they last, BMH came across OG "year 2001" MoreBounce 4 1/2 ton coils and are available "$125 plus shipping" while they last. Hit up Coronado Customs for your order or BMH. Pay pal ready.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

The wait is over, Black Magic Hydraulics the new distributor for the Marzocchi gear has these bad boys in stock. Hit up Coronado Customs to place your order or BMH. #9-$189.00 #11 & #13-$225.00 plus shipping. Also available is the gear pressure clamp, $50.00 when purchased with gear or $55 when bought seperate. "TREAT YOUR SELF DON'T CHEAT YOUR SELF"

View attachment 1058833
View attachment 1058825


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

We are proud to have Coronado Customs a part of our team. Stocks as much parts as we do...Looking good homie, awesome work, I wouldnt expect anything less... 2014 will be a good year for all of us. With reputable companies like you its a win,win situation for customer service...
And only carring the best part from all companies to give your customers choices is great too...

See you Soon Playa...


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

How much for a regular adex dump


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

So with the sales as of late blowing up i thought it would be only right to give a little back to my loyal customers. At the end of the year i will hold two parts raffles. One will be for walk in customers that purchase product and the other will be for internet customers. You will need to purchase more than $250 through out the fiscal year to qualify. For some of you that purchase both ways you will qualify for both categories. 90% of my customers have already met the mark. As of now the prizes may be motors, gears or other miscellaneous hydraulic parts. Thanks to the support from Black Magic Hydraulics 2014 is 
looking to be a great year...Thank you again, Pedro Coronado-CEO @ Coronado Customs.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

flaco78 said:


> How much for a regular adex dump



_Pm sent..._


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> We are proud to have Coronado Customs a part of our team. Stocks as much parts as we do...Looking good homie, awesome work, I wouldnt expect anything less... 2014 will be a good year for all of us. With reputable companies like you its a win,win situation for customer service...
> And only carring the best part from all companies to give your customers choices is great too...
> 
> See you Soon Playa...



_Good looking out Holmezzz_


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*T.T.T*


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

2 new high polished H/D motor end caps with Calliac emblem engraved, only 2 i have left $200 shipped in the USA, pay pal ready.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BMH all day


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Ooh wee wee


----------



## ROLLETGIRL (Mar 28, 2008)

I really needs Set of Allen wrench style power balls by chance do you have any?


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Looking for some chrome accumulators


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

ROLLETGIRL said:


> I really needs Set of Allen wrench style power balls by chance do you have any?



All out of the Allen style brutha. Just the screw on style.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

down79 said:


> Looking for some chrome accumulators


Pm sent holmzzz


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

down79 said:


> Looking for some chrome accumulators


Same here..looking for chrome accumies :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Yo fam it was good talking to your homie. Can't wait to meet him when he finally resides to hawaii.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

~87Limited~ said:


> Same here..looking for chrome accumies :thumbsup:



*Pm sent*


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Yo fam it was good talking to your homie. Can't wait to meet him when he finally resides to hawaii.


*Good looking out:thumbsup:*


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

How much to chrome some uppers and lowers for g body and all the front end stuff plz


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks on the sale don pedro..


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

lilred said:


> How much to chrome some uppers and lowers for g body and all the front end stuff plz



_Pm sent..._


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

jspekdc2 said:


> Thanks on the sale don pedro..



:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*T.T.T*​


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Coronado Customs hats back in stock. Went to the 7 1/4-7 5/8 flex fit hats since these were popular on previous orders. $21.00 each, shipping available for a small fee, pay pal ready available in black-grey-blue. In box me for your orders*


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_T.T.T_​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_T.T.T_​


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Our new "WTFN" all chrome Coronado Customs comp pump, 3/4" center pressure port and dual 3/8" side returns "machined by BMH", chrome comp motor, Marzocchi #9,11,13 available, chrome tank and backing plate and rods.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

do you carry one inch extended upper and lower trailing arms for gbody i dont want adjustables


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

83lac-va-beach said:


> do you carry one inch extended upper and lower trailing arms for gbody i dont want adjustables



_Pm sent.._


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

Don Pedro said:


> _Pm sent.._


can you send me paypal request


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Coronado Customs keeps adding more inventory...Hits me up for your chrome needs.







chrome 3 ton pre cut coils


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

chrome 58-64 rear brake drums..pm for quote.













chrome 3 1/4 ton coils...







chrome 4 ton soft ride coils, 5 .5 turns...

,


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Pumps look good homie.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Pumps look good homie.


:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Back in stock @ Coronado Customs. Milestar p155/80r13 tires, $200.00 set of four.*


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

#9 Rockford gears back in stock @ Coronado Customs, $100.00 each.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Chrome/polished Black Magic Hydraulics Water Faucet slow downs $90.00 each @ Coronado Customs.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Step up that show set up with chrome/polished Black Magic hydraulics Mini Monster dumps with manual over ride lever @ Coronado Customs $215.00 each while supplies last.


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Don Pedro said:


> *--The first batch of the Marzocchi gears with all the correction done by Black Magic Hydraulics have landed. As most have heard by now BMH is now the new distributer for the Marzocchi gear. The gears that will be sold at Coronado Customs have had the full works done to them. The overlap tollerences have been machined and pressure port sleeves pressed in. NO need to go out and buy a new block. BMH has done all the work to save you the headache...#9 gears are currently on sale at $175 shipped and #11 & #13 are $235 shipped in the USA, PAY PAL ready.---
> 
> View attachment 1051641
> *


Can I get the PayPal account info ?


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Yogi said:


> Can I get the PayPal account info ?



_Pm sent_


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

* More chrome goodies @ Coronado Customs, these are new parts with fresh chrome for a 1998 Lincoln Towncar.
Tie rod adjuster sleeves-rear trailing arms-Watts Link kit "one bushing damaged at chrome shop, i will replace"
Center steering link-pitman arms...........Pm for quotes, shipping available, pay pal ready.*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> :h5:


*Whats good playa,,,,*


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

do y'all still carry the 2 3/4 ton precuts springs.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

flaco78 said:


> do y'all still carry the 2 3/4 ton precuts springs.



 chrome 3 ton pre cut coils


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Wad up P dawg.. Hey you got any lighted switch panels...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup Pedro!!!!!!.
Ron u scary cat. No shop calls. U lose money


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Wad up P dawg.. Hey you got any lighted switch panels...




Nah brudda, no body wants that shit down here......:roflmao:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup Pedro!!!!!!.
> Ron u scary cat. No shop calls. U lose money




:roflmao:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

THE* SKY HI* COILS ARE NOW A COMPLETE LINE OF COILS RANGING FROM THE 2.25 TON PRE-CUT TO THE NEWLY RELEASED AND REDESIGNED 4.75 TON SILVER COIL WHICH IS NOW RATED AT *5 TON*...THE ONLY COIL IN THE MARKET OF ITS KIND!!!! WE HAVE OUR NEW 4.5 TON BLACK COIL IN PRODUCTION NOW AND WILL BE LANDING SOON WITH A NEW LOAD OF THE RED 3.25 TON COIL WHICH IS THE PERFECT SOLUTION TO THE LAY AND PLAY GUYS NEEDS....WE HAVE OVER 200 PAIR OF THE WHITE 3.75 TON, THE 5 TON SILVER COILS AND THE 2.25 TON BLACK PRE CUTS AND THEY ARE READY TO SHIP!!! 

 DONT BE FOOLED BY THE REST AND HOP WITH THE BEST TO REACH THOSE *"SKY HI"* INCHES! 

White coils $165 plus shipping...shipping price is $30-$40 west coast. $40-$50 Midwest. $50-$60 East coast
Silver coils $165 plus $25 shipping
Black coils $90 plus $20 shipping 

Chrome available upon request.​​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*HIT UP CORONADO CUSTOMS FOR YOUR HYDRAULICS & AIR RIDE NEEDS..
YOUR SOUTH WEST DISTRIBUTOR FOR* _*CCE HYDRAULICS..*_


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*T.T.T*


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

HIT UP CORONADO CUSTOMS SOUTH WEST AZ, DISTRIBUTOR FOR BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS...


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> HIT UP CORONADO CUSTOMS SOUTH WEST AZ, DISTRIBUTOR FOR BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS...



:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Don Pedro said:


> :h5:


:nicoderm:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Black Magic Hydraulics always setting the standards. We now offer the BMH bladder pump kits. These tank kits fit our BMH comp blocks so no extra drilling necessary. Raw tank finish $275.00 add $75.00 for chrome finish..shipping available, pay pal ready.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Starting 8-11 to 8-18 BMH will offer the GOLD #13 MARZOCCHI PENTA SERIES for the weekly special for $200 shipped
Get them while supplies last :run:

​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Something for you heavy hitters. Black Magic Hydraulics 8" massive fat sticks with 3/4" port. Also deep cups and donuts for fat sticks all for $230.00 + $20.00 shipped in the USA @ Coronado Customs. Pay pal ready. In box me for orders.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Something for you heavy hitters. Black Magic Hydraulics 8" massive fat sticks with 3/4" port. Also deep cups and donuts for fat sticks all for $230.00 + $20.00 shipped in the USA @ Coronado Customs. Pay pal ready. In box me for orders.

​


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*--#9 Marzocchi gears with all the corrections done by Black Magic Hydraulics. The gears that will be sold at Coronado Customs have had the full works done to them. The overlap tollerences have been machined and pressure port sleeves pressed in. NO need to go out and buy a new block. BMH has done all the work to save you the headache...#9 gears are currently on sale at $180 shipped while supplies last---


*​


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

TTT FOR YUMA'S #1 SHOP


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> TTT FOR YUMA'S #1 SHOP



:h5:


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...0842364-coronado-customs-yuma-az-gh-arms2.jpghttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...d1390886646-coronado-customs-yuma-az-k10.jpeghttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...886680-coronado-customs-yuma-az-cce-motor.jpg   http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...1399095127-coronado-customs-yuma-az-image.jpg


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

Shiny!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Clearence sale, CCE comp motors $130.00 each shipped in the USA, pay pal ready.


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

What's the price on cutlass upper and lower a arms?


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

Do you have 3 1/2 ton coils


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Big_Money said:


> What's the price on cutlass upper and lower a arms?



:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

DDCC83 said:


> Do you have 3 1/2 ton coils


:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

​


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt for the fami


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Coronado Customs will raffle off this new "raw finish" Black Magic Hydraulics piston pump on May 16 2015 @ the Good Times ar show in Yuma Az. Pump comes with Presto Hi comp motor, #9 Marzocchi gear, 3/4" port block, stucchi ck valve and Adel2 dump.
Tickets are $15 each and there will be a minimum of 100 tickets need to be sold in order to win the pump. If the minimum number of tickets are not met then it will turn into a 50/50 cash drawing with procedes going to local chareties. Tickets can be purchased at the shop or via Pay Pal. If the winner is a out of state or online purchaser, winner is responsible for shipping cost. Inbox me for pay pal information.


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

i'll take 1


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

Don Pedro said:


> Impala 2x3 trailing arms built in house, raw or chrome.
> 
> View attachment 1044465





Don Pedro said:


> BMH Impala Y/bones and Wish bones in stock raw and chrome finish.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1044481
> View attachment 1044473



rear trailing arms and wishbone in chrome for 63 impala


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

rider1Vlife said:


> i'll take 1



:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

kandypaint said:


> rear trailing arms and wishbone in chrome for 63 impala







:thumbsup: PM SENT


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Coronado Customs will raffle off this new "raw finish" Black Magic Hydraulics piston pump on May 16 2015 @ the Good Times ar show in Yuma Az. Pump comes with Presto Hi comp motor, #9 Marzocchi gear, 3/4" port block, stucchi ck valve and Adel2 dump.
Tickets are $15 each and there will be a minimum of 100 tickets need to be sold in order to win the pump. If the minimum number of tickets are not met then it will turn into a 50/50 cash drawing with procedes going to local chareties. Tickets can be purchased at the shop or via Pay Pal. If the winner is a out of state or online purchaser, winner is responsible for shipping cost. Inbox me for pay pal information.


​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Don Pedro said:


> Coronado Customs will raffle off this new "raw finish" Black Magic Hydraulics piston pump on May 16 2015 @ the Good Times ar show in Yuma Az. Pump comes with Presto Hi comp motor, #9 Marzocchi gear, 3/4" port block, stucchi ck valve and Adel2 dump.
> Tickets are $15 each and there will be a minimum of 100 tickets need to be sold in order to win the pump. If the minimum number of tickets are not met then it will turn into a 50/50 cash drawing with procedes going to local chareties. Tickets can be purchased at the shop or via Pay Pal. If the winner is a out of state or online purchaser, winner is responsible for shipping cost. Inbox me for pay pal information.
> 
> 
> ​


good idea, LMK the final out come... Wed were thinking of raffling off a Kustom Whammy kit...


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Coronado Customs will raffle off this new "raw finish" Black Magic Hydraulics piston pump on May 16 2015 @ the Good Times ar show in Yuma Az. Pump comes with Presto Hi comp motor, #9 Marzocchi gear, 3/4" port block, stucchi ck valve and Adel2 dump.
Tickets are $15 each and there will be a minimum of 100 tickets need to be sold in order to win the pump. If the minimum number of tickets are not met then it will turn into a 50/50 cash drawing with procedes going to local chareties. Tickets can be purchased at the shop or via Pay Pal. If the winner is a out of state or online purchaser, winner is responsible for shipping cost. Inbox me for pay pal information.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_Raffle May 16/15 Hosted by Coronado Customs!_Coronado Customs will raffle off this new "raw finish" Black Magic Hydraulics piston pump on May 16 2015 @ the Good Times ar show in Yuma Az. Pump comes with Presto Hi comp motor, #9 Marzocchi gear, 3/4" port block, stucchi ck valve and Adel2 dump.
Tickets are $15 each and there will be a minimum of 100 tickets need to be sold in order to win the pump. If the minimum number of tickets are not met then it will turn into a 50/50 cash drawing with procedes going to local charities. Tickets can be purchased at the shop or via Pay Pal. If the winner is a out of state or online purchaser, winner is responsible for shipping cost. Inbox me for pay pal information.




​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Coronado Customs will raffle off this new "raw finish" Black Magic Hydraulics piston pump on May 16 2015 @ the Good Times ar show in Yuma Az. Pump comes with Presto Hi comp motor, #9 Marzocchi gear, 3/4" port block, stucchi ck valve and Adel2 dump.
Tickets are $15 each and there will be a minimum of 100 tickets need to be sold in order to win the pump. If the minimum number of tickets are not met then it will turn into a 50/50 cash drawing with procedes going to local chareties. Tickets can be purchased at the shop or via Pay Pal. If the winner is a out of state or online purchaser, winner is responsible for shipping cost. Inbox me for pay pal information.




​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

online and pay pal ticket sales end this wednesday. tickets are still available over the counter at the shop or at the show this saturday............



Coronado Customs will raffle off this new "raw finish" Black Magic Hydraulics piston pump on May 16 2015 @ the Good Times ar show in Yuma Az. Pump comes with Presto Hi comp motor, #9 Marzocchi gear, 3/4" port block, stucchi ck valve and Adel2 dump.
Tickets are $15 each and there will be a minimum of 100 tickets need to be sold in order to win the pump. If the minimum number of tickets are not met then it will turn into a 50/50 cash drawing with procedes going to local chareties. Tickets can be purchased at the shop or via Pay Pal. If the winner is a out of state or online purchaser, winner is responsible for shipping cost. Inbox me for pay pal information.




​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Fresh from the chrome shop and ready to install. Chrome BMH 1" lincoln spoon extenders with HD ball joints and alignment sleeves @ Coronado Customs. Pay Pal ready.


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

What size coils are best on front and back for a big body lac. 2 pump 6 batts


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Texas_82_Grand Prix said:


> What size coils are best on front and back for a big body lac. 2 pump 6 batts



PM SENT


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BMH steel carrier bearing $95 plus shipping, pay pal ready


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

BMH Impala slip yoke and steel carrier bearing kit, $200 plus shipping, pay pal ready


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

I have 4 new CCE bearing ends caps left on the shelf.
$122.00 all 4 shipped in the USA, pay pal ready


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ohh shhittt! TTT! Good prices and fast shipping!


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Posting this up for a homie, chrome assembled axle off of a 1997 Lincoln TC. Has power balls and tubing for chain welded on.
"this was welded at another shop and assembled else where" He is asking $950.00 obo, located in Yuma Az.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Fresh from the chrome shop, 2X3 impala trailing arms $420 plus shipping @ Coronado Customs. Pay pal ready.......


​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Letting some gears from the stash go....New Marzocchi gears
#9 all black gear $190.00 plus shipping
#11 gold gear with black end caps $210.00 plus shipping
#13 gold with black caps or new style $205.00 plus shipping
Available @ Coronado Customs, yuma az. Pay pal ready....


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

26" chrome shocks, $165.00 shipped in the USA, pay pal ready.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

New still in the box $50.00 picked up or $58.00 shipped in the USA, pay pal ready.
THIS SET COMES WITH 6 PCS. Pillar Posts have beveled edges and have real Mirror Stainless Steel finish. One of the quickest and low cost ways of enhancing the look of your vehicle. 
...
Full 3M Backing 
Beveled Edge all around including corners 
304 Gauge Stainless Steel (Mirror Finish) 

Matches OEM Chrome Perfectly 
No Tools Required for installation 
Installs in less than 10 minutes 
Includes Pre-applied 3M TapeSee More


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

New fresh from the chromer. 1958-1970 Impala upper and lower ball joints. Mounting hardware is also chromed and ready to install. Upper set $100 shipped, lower set $100 shipped, or upper and lower set $190 shipped in the USA. PayPal ready @ Coronado Customs.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

New fresh from the chromer g/body upper balljoints. $100 one pair shipped in the USA. PayPal ready @ Coronado Customs.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Posting this up for a homie, chrome assembled axle off of a 1997 Lincoln TC. Has power balls and tubing for chain welded on.
"this was welded at another shop and assembled else where" He is asking $950.00 obo, located in Yuma Az.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

New, chrome gbody rear trailing arms bolts with h/d washers and self locking nuts. Pay pal ready, text @ 928-446-7908


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Smoothed and resurfaced chrome gbody drums ready to ship. Pay pal ready. Text @ 928-446-7908


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Some stock gbody arms we chromed for a out of state customer.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Some gbody spindles and dust plates we chromed for a out of state customer.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------

